# BrewHart Barbeque Now Has Its Own Webpage and E-mail



## amberj (Oct 1, 2007)

Well we had such a huge responce this past weekend we thought it would be good to go ahead and make a homepage and get an e-mail address. So here ya go. If anyone knows anyone looking for an onsite caterer in the area that wants great barbeque please pass this along. If you have a myspace account please feel free to add us up.http://myspace.com/brewhart_bbq 

E-mail: [email protected]


----------

